# Brew Belt Or Heat Pad ?



## Moray (4/9/07)

Hi all,

I have a heat pad which has served me well for many years, but I would like to get a second heater for a second fermenter.

I went to kmart to take advantage of the 20% off sale but they only sell the brew belts. 

So what do people think of the brew belts as a method of maintaining the temp of your ferment.

cheers
Moray


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (4/9/07)

Moray said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a heat pad which has served me well for many years, but I would like to get a second heater for a second fermenter.
> 
> ...



I use both. Really I can't see any pro's or con's with either, other than the heat pad is around 50% dearer.

BYB


----------



## mfdes (4/9/07)

You can supposedly regulate the temperature with a brewbelt by wiggling it up and down the fermenter. I don't know if this works, but mine keeps the fermenting wort consistently 10 degrees above ambient, so I run the fridge exactly 10 degrees below the temperature I want to ferment at. Works a treat.

MFS.


----------



## Sammus (4/9/07)

The belt will be heating up the brew from the outside and may give a less uniform temperature distribution - in that regard I imagine the pad may be marignally better (if at all). That said, I use belts and they seem to work fine.


----------



## MHB (4/9/07)

Personally I dont like applying heat to the bottom of a fermenter.

I figure the oldest yeast sinks first; this is the yeast most likely to undergo autolysis and taint your beer.
Heating yeast is a good way to accelerate the process and encourage those lovely Vegemite flavours we all know and love.

First choice would be using yeast that will work cooler, like a Lager yeast.
Second choice; to insulate the fermenter, an old towel or such
Third is any form of heating - cooler brewed beer tastes better. But I would definitely choose a belt over a plate every time.

MHB


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (4/9/07)

I'd have to agree with MHB. 

You don't want to be heating the trub if you can avoid it. I have a belt and use it in cooler weather and place it a few inches above the trub. No it is not uniform, but neither is the pad. You are heating an area of the fermenter either way, but liquid tends to disperse the heat therefore warming all of your wort. Between the two, definitely go with the heating belt. 

edit: Also, go to Bunnings and get a $5 24 hour timer. It makes it easier to vary the heating rather than having it always On or Off.

BB


----------



## Rod (5/9/07)

I use a brew belt and a fridgemate , on the heating cycle

stick the probe on the outside of the fermenter with blue tac

put the belt in the middle of the fermeter

works for me


----------



## PostModern (5/9/07)

I have trouble keeping my fermentations cool enough. I just fermented a Porter and the bloody thing crept up to 22C. This is with the ambient under my stairs averaging about 18 over the day. Only once in years of brewing have I ever needed to heat a fermentation, and that was because I was brewing a Weizen in winter... just a kettle under a blanket with the fermenter like a hot water bottle was enough.

What temp do you aim for, Moray?


----------



## domonsura (5/9/07)

Rod said:


> I use a brew belt and a fridgemate , on the heating cycle
> 
> stick the probe on the outside of the fermenter with blue tac
> 
> ...



ditto


ditto


ditto

(and) whaddyaknow...ditto.  

I agree with MHB on the 'rather use an appropriate yeast for the brewing temp than the other way around' because belts/pads/controllers can stuff and do bad things....but I use a heatbelt rather than a pad when I need to.


----------



## mfdes (5/9/07)

About brewbelts not keeping the temperature even during fermentation: 
Keep in mind that warming the outside of the fermenter quickly establishes a convective current, which does some part of the job to keep the temperature evened out.
Secondly, if you've ever fermented in glass you'll have seen that a fermenting beer looks much like a boiling concoction and there is PLENTY of movement up and down of gas, particles, etc... I find the brewbelt does a reasonable job of heating below itself as well as above and to achieve that there must be fairly efficient temperature dispersal happening.

MFS


----------



## Fents (5/9/07)

fridge + fridgemate ftw!


----------



## Money Well Spent (5/9/07)

What do the brew belts cost?

I use a fish tank heater in mine works perfect but costs $45. The local homebrew shop sells them with a bung on the power cord, just need to take your lid down with ya to get the hole cut.


----------



## mfdes (5/9/07)

Money Well Spent said:


> What do the brew belts cost?
> 
> I use a fish tank heater in mine works perfect but costs $45. The local homebrew shop sells them with a bung on the power cord, just need to take your lid down with ya to get the hole cut.



I used a fish tank heater when I had no external temperature control. Used it for years with no problems. However many people say they are next to impossible to sanitise properly with all the nooks and crannies they have, and are a significant risk of infection.

MFS


----------



## tipsy (5/9/07)

MHB said:


> Personally I dont like applying heat to the bottom of a fermenter.
> 
> I figure the oldest yeast sinks first; this is the yeast most likely to undergo autolysis and taint your beer.
> Heating yeast is a good way to accelerate the process and encourage those lovely Vegemite flavours we all know and love.



I use my pad with a temperature controller and keep the probe down near the trub.
The highest the temp would get is probably 20c

I worry about pads and belts in gereral without a temp controller


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (5/9/07)

Money Well Spent said:


> What do the brew belts cost?
> 
> I use a fish tank heater in mine works perfect but costs $45. The local homebrew shop sells them with a bung on the power cord, just need to take your lid down with ya to get the hole cut.



I think I paid about $35-40 for mine. I just bought a fridgemate temp controller from mashmaster and picked up a fridge for $20 ($30 delivered) and will be fermenter in that starting next month. :beerbang:


----------



## Ross (5/9/07)

I've used belts & mats but always with temperature control. Both work really well. the gentle heat from a mat does no harm at all in my experience, as it's spread over the entire base of the fermenter, whereas the heat belt kicks out a fair bit of localised heat, but again gets dissapated by convection currents. Once the brews up & running you'll find whatever heat source you use, it seldom comes on, as the yeasties generally generate enough of their own heat.


Cheers Ross


----------



## Kingy (5/9/07)

cheap fridge and a fridge temp controller and probe and get them temps spot on  
Thats what i need, as the weather warms up,ive even made a spot for a second fridge, just cant find one that i like for the price and i cant really hide a fridge so ive been explaining to the missus that how temp problems may affect my beer and im thinking of a 2nd fridge she seems to be understanding so time to get one.  lol 
she understands. Just like its better to have 2 kegs instead of 1 for aging. Then i need 2 taps because i have 2 kegs. Then i need 4 kegs because i have 2 taps and need to age the kegs.

Just get yourself a fridge and temp comtroller to make life E Z

cheers,kingy

p.s Doppebock is going down fine. Mmmm


----------



## eric8 (5/9/07)

Ross said:


> Once the brews up & running you'll find whatever heat source you use, it seldom comes on, as the yeasties generally generate enough of their own heat.
> Cheers Ross



Yeah I use a heat belt, but once it's fermenting i usually turn it off, as i find that you don't really need it. The temp varies a bit but not enough to worry about.
eric


----------

